# Motorcycle Shipping from Dubai to India



## vishbin (Oct 12, 2015)

I've a 2015 Harley Davidson. I'll be returning back to India in Feb-16. I'd like to know the procedure of shipping motorcycles from Dubai to India. Has anyone done it before? If so, what will be customs duty I'll have to pay in India shipping to India? Also, what will be shipping charges from Dubai & other issues I need to lookout for while shipping the motorcycle to India?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

vishbin said:


> I've a 2015 Harley Davidson. I'll be returning back to India in Feb-16. I'd like to know the procedure of shipping motorcycles from Dubai to India. Has anyone done it before? If so, what will be customs duty I'll have to pay in India shipping to India? Also, what will be shipping charges from Dubai & other issues I need to lookout for while shipping the motorcycle to India?


Very simple.

Google is your friend. 
1st Hit

HS tariff codes, import duty & taxes for Motorcycle

Google
2nd Hit

Motorcycle transport - Dubai


Shipping ...... ask a shipping agent
Procedure......ask a shipping agent
Price..............ask a shipping agent

Do the above three times and compare quotes. Realise that a Hog just ain't worth it. Buy a tractor with better power to weight ratio, reliability and better resale value + handling. ........Discontinue the process.


----------

